

Want to program something "real" where should i start? - Xarik

Okay so....<p>currently i have taken a few years of college level programming classes. But have never really learned how to make anything past CLI apps. I have looked into doing it but everything has always been so intimidating.<p>What i have done:<p>for school:
java - 2 classes,  intro and data structures  
c++ - wrote MPI sorting algorithms for a summer job
c&#x2F;asm - a few months experience in a computer architecture course.
Processing - tinkered with this, only visual thing i&#x27;ve ever done. 
python - self taught
SML  and soon Racket - from Programming Languages course on coursera<p>So basically the only thing i&#x27;ve ever done that wasn&#x27;t a CLI program was a bit of playing with Processing. I really did like how easy it was drawing shapes. And wrote a decent little shape drawing application in it.<p>But now i&#x27;ve tried learning kivy, but after the tutorial it&#x27;s a bit over my head. Does anyone have any advice for transferring from academic programming ( algorithms and such) towards building real world applications? the language doesn&#x27;t matter but i&#x27;d prefer something i know, and could potentially use for 2d games ( silly things like chess&#x2F;poker).
======
UniZero
Nothing beats real-world experience. My advice, try to build an app that's
relevant to your interests or goals. Automating things you'd normally do could
be a good starting point. Think of a particular feature you've required in the
past and build something that does it. If you're unsure of what to do, try
cloning something that is open source. That way, you can consult, and learn
from the original source as your develop your solution. Good luck.

